# Lake Ashtabula



## Scott Schuchard

Im gunna be hittin the lake saturday and would like to know if it bite is on and also hows the ice?


----------



## ficher45

I was working up by there today. Drove out to the dam. Didn't walk out, but ice looked solid. Roads were freshly plowed at noon.


----------



## holmsvc

The bite is slow right now for larger fish, 1-13 inchers are biting. The ice is around 8 inches


----------



## Techhead

hey holmsvc, were you checking the ice on the south end or north end?


----------



## holmsvc

I was out on the south end sunday. I have been told the idiots ar driving around some by the crossing!


----------



## Techhead

not surprising, some people never learn, with the current up by the crossing, i wouldn't drive up there until January, I may although walk out by the crossing, did great this fall up that way


----------



## Techhead

by the way HOLM, nice walleye, if you are who i think you are, nice walleye, I didn't even know Eckelson Lake had walleyes and white bass, but go figure, just messing a bit, if you are who I think you are, that was a damn nice walleye last night too bad, that was the only one I saw bigger than 15"


----------



## holmsvc

That was Dusty Nielsen with the nice walleye I was in the other ice house right next to them. They setup thier house up about 4 feet from mine on friday. I'm heading back out to my ice house in about an hour.
We caught alot of fish yesterday, but that big eye was the only walleye we caught.


----------



## Techhead

good luck I hope Eckelson keeps pumping those out, you wouldn't happen to know where i can get a detailed lake map for Ashtabula, I know up by the crossing fairly well, that was the first time I fished in front of Sundstrom's. I know south of the crossing on the east side about a mile or so, the channel swings real close to shore, just don't know how to get there, the channel cuts to within 10 ft of shore down to about 25 ft, caught some real nice eyes in October there


----------



## holmsvc

John's I94 has some decent maps. Fishing was slower today. Stil picked up some crappies.


----------



## holmsvc

My Dad's friend lost some ice fishing rods at sundstroms landing on sunday afternoon I was wondering if anyone that was out at the lake on sunday found them.


----------



## Scott Schuchard

I also lost some fishing rods they were in a blue bag we lost them on saturaday the 10th


----------



## Techhead

Thanks Holmservice, i bought a lake map and quickly found the point where the flooded xmas trees are on, and the one to the north a bit up by the cabins and houses north of Sundstrom's, 4 keeper eyes, biggest 17" amd 12 nice perch


----------



## Scott Schuchard

Went out today from 8am-6pm caught about 10-15 fish two keeper eyes two very nice perch one being just HUGE i mean HUUGE it was insaine, a crappie fishing was really slow today and they really didnt want to take the bait, had a few really nice bites but most were slow. I cant beleive people are drivin out there, one guy drove over to my house to see how thick the ice was.


----------



## rap

"one guy drove over to my house to see how thick the ice was." LOL. that is pretty funny. i drove out today on audubon but drilled quite a few holes everywhere my suburban was about to head over, it was a good 13-15" everywhere i checked. i also can't believe the people who just head anywhere on a lake before they check the ice, especially this time of the year, yikes..


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Fished by the crossing in the morning on 12/25, no bites. Went to Sundstroms for another couple hours and still no bites. Pretty slow action. Ice was 14".


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Fished the creek Saturday, caught one 10" walleye, only bite I had all day. :eyeroll:


----------



## MossyMO

Bump, anyone have any updates?


----------



## goose killer

I was out there this weekend. Saturday we caught 4 perch and 1 walleye. Sunday we caught 11 perch and some little walleyes.


----------



## holmsvc

Simonson and I were out on Satruday caught 1 16in walleye and 8 keeper perch. We fished in the creek 8-10 feet of water.

Anyone else been out?


----------



## Fear No Fish

Does any body know how much the fishing derby by sibley on ashtabula is and when is it?


----------



## holmsvc

The fishing derby on the 13th is put on by the Barnes County Wildlife Club and it is held on Lake Ashtabula at the town of Sibley. It will run from 12 to 3. There will be prizes and free food afterwords. The pay out is usually first place $300 second $200 and third $100. They have payouts for perch, walleyes, and pike. There will be trailers and four wheelers there to drag out houses and gear for people. Also people will be there to drill holes for you. No glass bottles on the ice. The cost is $10 per hole.


----------



## NDhunter7

fished around katie olson had limit of 20 perch 11 plus inches, with one 18 inch walleye on saturday, then fished sunday caught 10 perch 11 inches plus.


----------

